# Deadlifts and squats are gone ....



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hey guys so this is whats going down.
I seemed to have developed a bad back (ps i have a curved spine scolosis, but never affected me in my first 3 years of training)

So i ffd up my back about 3 times in 9 months , i was doing well and squating 180kg for like 5 reps and 160kg for 10 reps , i could als squat 120kg for 10 reps and 140kg for like 4 or 5 .. 

The pain i an getting is at the very bottom of ny back just above my ass crack , this could be because of my curved spine were i have a slight hunch back causing my lower back to curve in the way,  each time i hurt my back i gave it good rest rought 12 to 16 weeks, and every time i try to deadlift agian , even going with a lighter weight it hurts ,,

Now my 2nd problem is


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Sep 25, 2015)

Now my 2nd problem is its affected my squatting , i dont know wether its because of my back or just because ive stopped deadlifting but i cabt even squat 100kg for 10 and to be honest im struggling with 90kg which is so frustrating considering i was really growing my legs both in strength and size , .. I was considering to start training legs twice a week to try and build strength back up ,,,

When it comes to both squats and deadlifts it feels like ive gave up and lost all motivation 

All advice welcome , id even see a physical etc but i spent alot of money on one before and i only temporary helped .. 🏼thanks guys


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 25, 2015)

Could be mobility issues there's def gotta be some muscular imbalances also. Do you do low bar or high bar squats? Also have you tried front squats.


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2015)

I feel for you man. It sucks if you can't SQ and DL if you really enjoy it.

I don't know what your insurance situation is like but you really need an MRI. You've done all you can do, 3 months of rest and it should have healed. I don't even think your form is the problem because you can be a little off and light weight should not cripple you.

At least with the MRI, you will have some answers, hopefully. They may not be what you want to hear but you still may be able to work around the problem.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Most logical solution is to see a physician and get the mri. Another logical solution is to not lift weights until you have enough money or the insurance to see a doctor. A highly illogical solution would be to try front squats.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Most logical solution is to see a physician and get the mri. Another logical solution is to not lift weights until you have enough money or the insurance to see a doctor. A highly illogical solution would be to try front squats.



Front squats are not highly illogical. I'm having similar problems and front squats have helped take the strain off the back for me.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 25, 2015)

This is true if it is that severe it could be more then just a chronic back issue. Mri will be the only thing to really see what's going on in there then we could speculate form and imbalances etc. also sometimes docs can only do so much for you and it's time to see a kinesiologist a route which most people won't go down because they don't understand how important body mechanics is. Anyways that's a little far from where you are and not cheap. Mri brother hang in there!


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Sep 25, 2015)

Brother I have back issues and cannot do squats at all, but I have to do lighter weight on deadlifts. I improvise and get the same results doing any leg press that I can with a lot of quads, glutes, hamstrings and calves. I have not lost any muscle from my legs!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Front squats are not highly illogical. I'm having similar problems and front squats have helped take the strain off the back for me.



Front squats are not illogical in general but for a guy that just said this they are.



4acesbro21 said:


> Hey guys so this is whats going down.
> I seemed to have developed a bad back (ps i have a curved spine scolosis, but never affected me in my first 3 years of training)
> 
> So i ffd up my back about 3 times in 9 months , i was doing well and squating 180kg for like 5 reps and 160kg for 10 reps , i could als squat 120kg for 10 reps and 140kg for like 4 or 5 ..
> ...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Front squats are not illogical in general but for a guy that just said this they are.



As I said, I have very similar symptoms....eerily similar symptoms. Front squats are a logical choice to replace back squats bc they take pressure off the lower back while still allowing you to squat.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Front squats are not illogical in general but for a guy that just said this they are.





4acesbro21 said:


> Hey guys so this is whats going down.
> I seemed to have developed a bad back (ps i have a curved spine scolosis, but never affected me in my first 3 years of training)
> 
> So i ffd up my back about 3 times in 9 months , i was doing well and squating 180kg for like 5 reps and 160kg for 10 reps , i could als squat 120kg for 10 reps and 140kg for like 4 or 5 ..
> ...





He says even a lighter weight hurts. In my opinion that means don't push the envelope heed the warning signs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> He says even a lighter weight hurts. In my opinion that means don't push the envelope heed the warning signs.



Light weights hurt me too. Front squats do not..... 

I follow your logical choices from above, ie saw a doctor and got 2 MRIs, and the conclusion was, they have no idea what's going on. Your illogical choice has been the most logical thus far for me ironically


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 25, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Your illogical choice



I remember you getting those MRI's. Just in case he has something seriously fd up somewhere along the spine coupled with his already hunched back. A visit to a specialist is hardly illogical.



Zeigler said:


> Most logical solution is to see a physician and get the mri.A highly illogical solution would be to *try* front squats.



Meaning try front squats instead of a physician.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 25, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I remember you getting those MRI's. Just in case he has something seriously fd up somewhere along the spine coupled with his already hunched back. A visit to a specialist is hardly illogical.



Never said it was.


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2015)

Regarding the front squats; I hate them! I didn't have a back problem but to hit my quads, I made a slant board. Just putting that out there as an option.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 25, 2015)

snake said:


> Regarding the front squats; I hate them! I didn't have a back problem but to hit my quads, I made a slant board. Just putting that out there as an option.



I can't do front squats to save my life....................................


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2015)

Squatting or deadlifting with scoliosis can't be easy. I'm surprised you were able to handle it the last 3 years without any professional guidance. I would definitely go see your dr to see if it's gotten worse. Then I would a seek a professional to see what alternatives can be used


----------



## angelo212 (Sep 27, 2015)

You don't HAVE TO do them. Just for a few points of view go to youtube. I can't put in links here (don't have 20 post count) put in the search area "The BIG 3 and why i dont do them"
I'll Never Squat or Deadlift Again!
Why I Do Not Deadlift????
There all big jokers to and one competes for years. It's just another point of view to look at. You are going to hurt yourself and be out for a long while if you already are feeling it but keep doing it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 27, 2015)

Same thing is happening with me - been happening to me for almost a year. I believe it to be anterior pelvic tilt (APT), which is fairly common. This is why front squats and box squats won't cause the same pain. Don't ask me how to fix it, because I'm am only now starting to try to correct it.

Maybe a doctor might be able to help, personally I don't see doctors.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 27, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Squatting or deadlifting with scoliosis can't be easy. I'm surprised you were able to handle it the last 3 years without any professional guidance. I would definitely go see your dr to see if it's gotten worse. Then I would a seek a professional to see what alternatives can be used



I had a training partner with scoliosis. His back looked like a lighting bolt. I pushed him hard on his lifts and built up so much muscle along the spine he doesn't give a **** anymore. Injury free for years.

Granted I had a plan for him and he stuck to it. But still it can be done.


TheLupinator said:


> Same thing is happening with me - been happening to me for almost a year. I believe it to be anterior pelvic tilt (APT), which is fairly common. This is why front squats and box squats won't cause the same pain. Don't ask me how to fix it, because I'm am only now starting to try to correct it.
> 
> Maybe a doctor might be able to help, personally I don't see doctors.



Bulgarian split squats till you are blue in the face...

Planks

Couch stretch

Stiff legged deads


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 27, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Bulgarian split squats till you are blue in the face...
> 
> Planks
> 
> ...




Yep, was planning planks, SLDL, and swiss ball hamstring curls - the goal being to strengthen the hamstrings, glutes, and abdominal wall to help pull my hips/pelvis back. Will definitely throw in the Bulgarian split squats.


----------



## GSgator (Sep 28, 2015)

Deads and squats are over rated lol I say this because they compromise your back once you screw that up to a certain point ByBy your done I've worked around a lot of injurys and 99% of our injurys can be PT or surgically repaired but once you take your disc to a point there is no return ****ing up your back really bad is definitely a life-changer.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 28, 2015)

i dont think they're over rated..maybe abused. Trying to pull/squat too much, back rounding out. They're just exercises that need to be done with a little more caution then other exercises if you can't squat or deadlift because of injuries doesn't mean it's a bad exercise means that your body is just too ****ed to do them lol and you can either work around that or work on correcting the issues depends on what you feel is best for you. But I can tell you guys who stop squating and turn to the leg press to over compensate, need to be careful cuz the leg press can fck your back up as well especially if there an existing issue.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 28, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Deads and squats are over rated lol I say this because they compromise your back once you screw that up to a certain point ByBy your done I've worked around a lot of injurys and 99% of our injurys can be PT or surgically repaired but once you take your disc to a point there is no return ****ing up your back really bad is definitely a life-changer.



Far from overrated. There are no other lifts that can compare to squats and deads.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 28, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> But I can tell you guys who stop squating and turn to the leg press to over compensate, need to be careful cuz the leg press can fck your back up as well especially if there an *existing issue*.



This right here^^^^ I do squats but like to press..but haven't in a while due to a lower back issue..tried to recently reincorporate them and was fuuked for a solid week..just can't do them anymore, not worth it impairing the rest of my training week.


----------

